# All Hamachi Networks Post Here



## techking_dinesh (Nov 17, 2008)

Well it is a lot of trouble finding hamachi networks to play online
so i created this thread where everyone can post their own networks or the well known networks that they know so that it is easy for all

here r some from my side: ( Not my Networks )

Game: Age of Empire all versions
network name: goaoe
pass: 1

I know more but dont remember heir pass
Will post as soon as i remember

I hope this thread is helpful


----------



## techking_dinesh (Nov 18, 2008)

shitt no replies
i thought this will be helpful
but seems no one is interested


----------



## sam9s (Nov 18, 2008)

seems a good idea......let the thread be alive form couple of days and people should response.... @amara can you put some more Himachi servers.....

I am posting from office so dont remember but once home I shall put few for NFS UG2 and COD5


----------



## amrawtanshx (Nov 18, 2008)

For COD4

1.Counter_Bumpy .....    (Created by Plasma Snake)....   Pass is 123.
2.Gamerz India COD4 3   .....    pass is cod4

For COD5

1.COD5FT5 2   ...  Pass is 123

Anybody interested in COD4 n COD5 details n all can PM me


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 18, 2008)

any CS 1.6 server


----------



## toofan (Nov 19, 2008)

Any counter strike source servers, call of duyt 2 servers.


----------



## arijit_2404 (Nov 19, 2008)

Any game servers other than FPS or Racing ?
RTS or RPG ???


----------



## toofan (Nov 20, 2008)

*www.planethamachi.com/net_public.php

hope this link will solve much of ur prob


----------



## arijit_2404 (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## toofan (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## techking_dinesh (Nov 21, 2008)

join Dindi_Gaming   pass is 123


----------



## toofan (Nov 21, 2008)

for which games.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Nov 22, 2008)

Well it is my Network
I plan to allow it for all games and make it big


----------



## toofan (Nov 22, 2008)

Do you have all the games. 
Specify the name of games you have.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Nov 23, 2008)

Join Dindi_Gaming   pass is 123  for

All nfs
All Cs
ALL COD
ALl FIFA


----------



## toofan (Nov 24, 2008)

tell me the time I will be there for cod2/ css


----------



## techking_dinesh (Nov 24, 2008)

arrey i hav my boards 
im online wenever i get time

i prefer nfsu2 and  fifa 08 more

anyways will play cod2 with u surely


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 24, 2008)

if server on for CS 1.6 so i can join


----------



## techking_dinesh (Nov 26, 2008)

ya i said all cs
by the way we dont need hamachi to play cs
there is a direct connect option

neways it is open for cs too


----------



## toofan (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## enteng2366 (Dec 1, 2008)

for nfsu2

NFSU24fun

pass:123


----------



## omega12 (Dec 6, 2008)

any1 kno any hamachi n/w for left4dead??


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 7, 2008)

i got my CS anthology pack -1


----------



## farbodkain (Dec 9, 2008)

hi.if anyone wants play Age Of Empire 3 TAD Normal Warchife I Glade to play :
Network:ageof empire 3
pass:123


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 10, 2008)

DudeZ had to reformat the system but created the Counter Bumpy again 
Pass is still 123 but my Hamachi IP now is 5.122.94.251.
Chalo acchhe bachchon ki tareh sab isko join karlo, Bhaiya sab ko Lolipop denge 
Nahin Michael Jackson wali nahin


----------



## kavneetrekhi (May 12, 2009)

anyone for fifa 2007?
network:fifa2007kavneet
password:arsenal


----------



## ishanjain (May 12, 2009)

farbodkain said:


> hi.if anyone wants play Age Of Empire 3 TAD Normal Warchife I Glade to play :
> Network:ageof empire 3
> pass:123



Dude i want to play AOE 3 with you but cant join the network as it is full..... Can you plz free up a slot for me???


----------



## ishanjain (May 21, 2009)

Anyone still updating this thread????

Well, if you are intrested in playing CS 1.6 - all mods, then tell me
The server will be running from delhi on airtel. So expect some good latencies. My friends get 16-35 ping.


----------



## kavneetrekhi (Jun 20, 2009)

new fifa 07 network for everyone around
network:fifa07kavneet
pass:arsenal


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jul 1, 2009)

Back 2 hamachi after a long tym 
Keep it going guyzzzz


----------



## doqi (Jul 6, 2009)

JOİN THE BİGGEST NFS_2 NETWORK...

Network:

Hızlı ve Öfkeli 2

----------------
Network 2:

HT92

----------
Password: 123
-----------------------------
JOİN THE BİGGEST MOST WANTED NETWORK...

Network:

Hızlı ve Öfkeli 3

------------------------
Network 2:

turnuvamw

-----------------
Pasword : 123


----------



## levan (Jan 24, 2010)

*THE BİG FİFA NETWORK:  turnuva26  and  ht90*

*THE BİGGEST HAMACHİ NFS UNDERGROUND2 NETWORK İN THE WORLD,JOİN US AND ENJOY,EVERYDAY 70 ONLİNE RACER ARE WAİTİNG YOU.

network: turnuva26

pass: 123


NFSU2 HAMACHİ SETTİNGS HERE: * *tinyurl.com/8yej8jr



turnuva26 photo

*img191.imageshack.us/img191/436/79onlneturnuva26.png


----------



## varunb (Jan 28, 2010)

*The one & only LEFT 4 DEAD 1/2 network for indians*

*Network 1: L4D India
password = 1234*

*Network 2: L4D India 2
password = 1234*

A network for regular l4d1 or l4d2 players only....not for those who come online for just 1 hour in a week. You will get low pings from almost every member in this network provided you are from delhi (or nearby areas) or you have airtel broadband.

NOTE: we are looking for guys who have upload speeds higher than 512kbps to host versus matches in l4d1 or l4d2.


----------



## xorDbAne (Feb 1, 2010)

www.hamachinetworks.com
any game you want 

and for CS,dota,aoe the best option is using garena... download their client 
www.garena.com , register and play!


----------



## ninjaapple (Jun 24, 2010)

I have a hamachi server which plays halo and fifa 07 or any game you want.
name: prezguys
password: 12345

---------- Post added at 06:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:29 PM ----------

I have a hamachi server which plays halo and fifa 07 or any game you want.
name: prezguys
password: 12345


----------



## IronCruz (Jun 25, 2010)

Wow. I cant believe this. Im gonna join the server on 29. I really happy. But is there how server in South India? Im asking because to get good ping. please reply me.


----------



## IronCruz (Jun 30, 2010)

Please anyone tell me the procedure to play games over hamachi. I struggled a lot to connect.


----------



## levan (Aug 11, 2010)

*the biggest nfs underground2 hamachi network...it is real premium...join us...everyday 50 online...you can download nfsu2 with write a google easily.

name: turnuva26
pass: 123

NFSU2 HAMACHİ SETTİNGS HERE:* *tinyurl.com/8yej8jr


----------

